# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Certifier in SE QLD - any recommendations?

## mbemerson

Hi, Just about to embark on building a house, and a little nervous! 
Can anybody recommend a certifier in the Brisbane / Gold COast / Beaudesert region, that won't rip me off, and will provide advice along the way? 
Thanks
Mike

----------


## L O

Bonafide Certifiers in Brisbane. 
bonafideba.com.au 
Very helpful and friendly.  Understanding, especially when you don't have a clue. they try to help and make phone calls to assist.  To keep costs down they went through a price list with me.  I went direct to the council for a relaxation etc (saved me money).  Ask for a price list. Good luck

----------


## Poirot

Hi Mike, if you're still looking, we can highly recommend Mark Catchpole of Forestdale, depending on your location. Catchpole Building Services - Building Surveyors - Forestdale, QLD - Yellow Pages®

----------

